# CM during 2 Week Wait ?????



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi to all; and can any one give me any advice on what CM during the 2 week wait ? ?

I am on day 9 of my 2ww and today I have had a creamy mucus discharge and sharp back pains, this is my 2nd IUI (1st was a BFN) and I didn't have the mucus discharge 1st time around but had the back ache. 

I have also felt very damp down below for the last two days and my underwear has also been damp (I have been wearing dark coloured nickers so I couldn't tell if this was an implantation bleed)  

What could be the cause of this discharge and dampness?                                  

(I never have any dampness during a normal cycle)

Thanks, Alison


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Alison  

Been reading your diary and noticed you had put this in last night, have you not had a reply from the nurse yet?

I suffer with a lot of really thick CM in the 2ww, but I was just told by GPs and nurses that it was the hormones adjusting and that everyone was different. Not very helpful   I have also read that very thick CM is also a good sign of something happening in early pg but cant vouch for me on that one unfortunately. 
Hope you get some answers soon and very best of luck to you in your last week. I test two days after you 
Love Karen xxxxx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

are you on progestrone supplements? if so it could be that. otherwise, fingers crossed. xx


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry for replying so late but my only symptom in my 2ww was an increase in my CM and I got a BFP, hope it's the same for you! Best of Luck
xxx


----------

